# Heizungsraum Stromlos schalten (Logo8)



## DerSchlangen (3 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich würde meinen Heizungsraum gerne Stromlos schalten können.
Ich habe 3 Stromkreise in diesem Raum:
- Heizung
- Werkbank und Media (Router & Switch)
- Grubenpumpe

Ich würde gerne mit der in meiner UV gesetzten Logo8 (Die einige Komfortfunktionen steuert) Relais/Schütze schalten die die Stromkreise trennen.
"Ähnlich" dem früher verbauten Notschalter bei Heizkesseln.
Meine Frage: Nehme ich Öffner die im Schaltfall die Stromkreise trennen oder lieber Schließer die im Regelzustand angesteuert sind und im Fehlerfall abfallen?
Ich tendiere dazu die Heizung selber auf einen Öffner zu legen damit im Relaisfehler oder Logoausfall wir wenigstens noch heizen können [emoji23]

Habt ihr Ideen und oder Erklärungen die mir das Leben einfacher machen?

MFG
DerSchlangen   

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2017)

Die Idee mit den Öffnern ist eigentlich schon richtig
aber:
Es ist gar nicht so einfach geeignete Schütze zu finden.


----------



## DerSchlangen (3 Oktober 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Öffnern ist eigentlich schon richtig
> aber:
> Es ist gar nicht so einfach geeignete Schütze zu finden.


Hallo Blockmove
Was heisst für dich geeignet?
Habe das Material von Hager passend zur Unrerverteilung geholt. Leider muss das alles mit 220V geschaltet werden was der Logo Ausgang wohl kann.

MFG 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (3 Oktober 2017)

Geeignet wäre für mich in dem Fall ein Schütz mit Leistungsöffnern (AC3 min. 6A).
Zumindest für die Heizung


----------



## GLT (3 Oktober 2017)

Da als Idee der Notschalter steckt, würde ich das ganze auch so bauen, d.h. Schliesserkontakte.

Notschaltungen dürfen im Fehlerfall keine aktiven Zustände hervorrufen, weil das dann sinnlos wäre


----------



## Triox85 (3 Oktober 2017)

Also für die Heizung reicht ein Relais mit Wechsler. 
Aber noch besser wäre ein Stromstoßschalter  Und wenn du einen nimmst mit zwei Wechslern, kannst du den Zustand überprüfen, bevor ab bzw. zugeschaltet wird. 

Für den Rest: Wie lange ist die Nutzung der Geräte? Wahrscheinlich macht es dort sinn beim betreten des Raumes die Schütze einzuschalten. 
 Und und Verlassen dann wieder auszuschalten oder Zeitabhängig abzuschalten.


----------



## Stero (3 Oktober 2017)

Für die Heizung würde ich ein Schließerrelais mit Handbedienung wählen. Z.B Wago 789-323, oder halt die Variante mit der bevorzugten Spannung.


----------



## DerSchlangen (3 Oktober 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Da als Idee der Notschalter steckt, würde ich das ganze auch so bauen, d.h. Schliesserkontakte.
> 
> Notschaltungen dürfen im Fehlerfall keine aktiven Zustände hervorrufen, weil das dann sinnlos wäre



Ja es ist eine gefühlte Notschaltung. Laut meines Heizungsbauers ist es bei Brennwertthermen nicht mehr verpflichtend einen Notschalter im andren Raum zu haben. Aber nein es ist auch keine gefühlte Notschaltung  da ich den Medienschrank beispielsweise auch gerne so abschalten können würde. Beim nachdenken ist mir übrigens eingefallen das die Waschmaschine im Heizungskeller und das Licht an noch einem ganz anderen Stromkreis hängen das wären also noch massive Änderungen an der Installation.

Für mich waren halt die bedenken groß mit der Logo das Schütz (Modulbauweise von Hager) dauerhaft angezogen zu lassen und nur im Abschaltfall - der selten eintritt - das Schütz abfallen zu lassen. Das sind nicht nur Energieaspekte sondern auch die Frage wer heizt wenn die Logo das zeitliche segnet und nur meine Frau zuhause ist  



Triox85 schrieb:


> Also für die Heizung reicht ein Relais mit Wechsler.
> Aber noch besser wäre ein Stromstoßschalter  Und wenn du einen nimmst mit zwei Wechslern, kannst du den Zustand überprüfen, bevor ab bzw. zugeschaltet wird.
> 
> Für den Rest: Wie lange ist die Nutzung der Geräte? Wahrscheinlich macht es dort sinn beim betreten des Raumes die Schütze einzuschalten.
> Und und Verlassen dann wieder auszuschalten oder Zeitabhängig abzuschalten.



Stromstoßschalter ist ja eigentlich ne echt geniale Idee, die sind notfalls auch noch Handbedienbar!

Eigentlich sollen die Schütze dauerangezogen sein nur der Medienschrank wird dann ab und an mal abgeschaltet.


----------



## Wutbürger (3 Oktober 2017)

DerSchlangen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich würde meinen Heizungsraum gerne Stromlos schalten können.
> ...
> Habt ihr Ideen und oder Erklärungen die mir das Leben einfacher machen?


Wenn dir ein Heizungsnotschalter zu kompliziert ist, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Stero (3 Oktober 2017)

Wäre vielleicht interessant zu wissen, warum die Logo deine Heizung tot legen können soll. Ansonsten würde ich dem Wutbürger zustimmen.


----------



## DerSchlangen (3 Oktober 2017)

Stero schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht interessant zu wissen, warum die Logo deine Heizung tot legen können soll. Ansonsten würde ich dem Wutbürger zustimmen.


Die Kabelführung in den Heizungsraum ist hinter einer Trockenbauwand. Ein Heizungsnotschalter im Heizungsraum geht denke ich an dem vorbei wofür der Notschalter gedacht ist - dort ist der Hauptschalter der Heizung eh.
Wie gesagt die Funktionalität ist ein Plus nicht rechtlich Notwendig (Laut Installateur) daher würde ich das gerne über meine Logo einbinden die eh in der UV sitzt.

Ein einfacher Schalter in der Zuleitung wenn diese frei im angrenzenden Flur gelegen hätte, würde von mir sicher auch ohne Nachfrage realisiert werden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

